# Air Temp Sensor?????



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all, great site....anyone know the importance of the Air Temp Sensor. (17-6 service manual for 650i brutes) 

I ask because when I snorkeled my brute I located (with zip tie) this in front of the air box, which is right above the #1 cylinder, thus the heat melted it a fare bit. Stupid me for located it there in the first place. (live and learn) I can remember where it was excatly it was before anyway. 

Will this cause probelms If I leave it as is, right now it is electrical taped up and move to the side away from possible heat. 

Any onfo would be great, thank you


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It turns on and off the carb heaters when the air temp is low enough. If its melted, it might short and leave them on all the time. I'd unplug it for now. And if you live in cold-countyr...which it looks like you do, better get a new one before winter. Carbs freeze easy.

It goes on top of that plastic deflector in front of the airbox....away from the engine heat....lol


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> It turns on and off the carb heaters when the air temp is low enough. If its melted, it might short and leave them on all the time. I'd unplug it for now. And if you live in cold-countyr...which it looks like you do, better get a new one before winter. Carbs freeze easy.
> 
> It goes on top of that plastic deflector in front of the airbox....away from the engine heat....lol


Yup cold country for 6 months of the year (the snow could fly in 8-12 weeks), lol....thanks for the info, I will unplug it for now and try and find where to get another one from, the dealer I got bike from I guess!!!


----------

